# Hotrod's Photo Shoot Today!



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Looks like he'd make a pretty darn nice gelding, if you ask me.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

hes so cute ! i love his expression too

i think i want to steal him !!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

He seems to like the camera! 


Yep, looks like a great little gelding to me!


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

So cute! i used to havea paint that looked like him


----------



## Cheshire (Oct 17, 2009)

Fuzzy!! <3 baldies.


----------



## Painted Hotrod (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm not going to geld him.
I signed a paper.
I can't break my deal with the previous owner :-|

I also wanted to mention that I have not had him test for 'Lethal White'.
I was sure the previous owner said he was, but turns out in our discussion I misunderstood him.

But, I will take the advise, and not breed him if he is positive.
I have to if the previous owner wants to though.
He wants to breed if his mare does not throw a stud colt.

I am going to have him tested.
I'm so sorry for the misunderstanding guys :-(
I contacted the previous owner, and straighted things out.
He said he was not tested.
Once again, I am sooo sorry.

He is one of the best bred Paints in Ohio.
Bloodline, pedigree & temperment wise.
I will not breed him without a plan for the foal.
Plus, I will only breed back to the previous owner.
He said once every Spring at most.

He is a very good Paint Horse breeder.
All of his foals have made it big, and are well cared for.


----------



## Cheshire (Oct 17, 2009)

That's an interesting contract! :shock:



Just curious, but what are his lines? I'm starting to develop a thing for researching ancestry...regular little hobbit I am.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm a bloodline freak as well!


----------



## Painted Hotrod (Dec 3, 2009)

I also wanted to add this..
He is a Jesse James, Tardy Too, and King bred horse.
Jesse James horses are very popular in Ohio.

I actually had to fight for the ownership of Hotrod.
Tons of people were trying to buy him from my friend.
There was even people in Texas wanting him.

His sire is very popular here too.
He's 25 though.
I'm trying to explain myself the best I can..
He is only 1 1/2 years old, and already 15hh.
He still has alot of growing to do, and filling out.
I'm sure once he is done growing he will look awesome.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm really glad to hear of that decision, Painted. 
I hope you can understand where we were all coming from.

Lethal white carries a 100% fatality rate, and it's extremely hard on not only the foal, but the mare as well. Lots of them suffer from emotional stress after the loss of a foal. 

I'm a bloodline fanatic, too. I've searched high and low for my stallion (finally found him in Minneosta, USA!) and all my mares took me FOREVER to find. Almost got all the bloodlines I want!
So I understand wanting the great bloodlines, but you have to keep in mind at what cost. 
I will really cross my fingers for you that he comes back negative! 

And as tip, if he comes back negative and you keep him a stallion, be VERY selective about what mares you breed him too. For example, stick to Paints, Reg'd, with great bloodlines and perferrably shown. 
This will limit the amount of his bloodlines out there, but raise the cost of his offspring as they'll be shown and used.


----------



## Painted Hotrod (Dec 3, 2009)

I understand now you all were only helping.
I apologize sincerely..

I will only let him breed the best mares.
I will be VERY selective.
Only the best for my boy 
That is is he is negative :wink:

I will get a copy of his Pedigree, and place it on here.
The bloodline fanatics were crazy over him here.
Because, he had Jesse James right on his papers.

His reg. name is King Jesses Tardy Too.


----------



## Cheshire (Oct 17, 2009)

Good on you. Hopefully that test will come back negative. 

As he is only a year and half, then he is still in that wonky stage they all go through. Just be super careful about making him carry any weight. 

And looking forward to that pedigree!


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

I like his white face.


----------



## Painted Hotrod (Dec 3, 2009)

I've only got on him 2 times in about 2 weeks apart.
20 minutes at the most.

He is 15hh, and very stout.
I only weigh 90lbs

I know it still isn't right.
I only done it 2 times to see what he would do.
I didn't let him stand in place I kept him moving.
I'm not going to start him until Spring.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Glad to hear about you decision! 

I know we come off as a pushy bunch, which we probably are, but we really do love horses and hate to see any of them suffer! I've been educated alot since joining this forum!  And breeding will always be a touchy subject. Alot of members have rescued perfectly healthy foals out of the meat pen (I did, and still have him) becuase of irrisponsible breeding! 

As for riding, I'm glad you are going to wait until two. It doesn't matter how big he is, his bones don't fully fuse until he is much older and you can, no matter how light you are, can wreck his bone stucture and make him permantly lame. 

Some people might still get mad that you are starting him at two, but as long as you are careful about it, you'll be okay!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Oh yeah if you give me the reg'd name of his parents with correct spelling I can get his pedigree online for ya!


----------



## Painted Hotrod (Dec 3, 2009)

It's alright.
I shouldn't take things so personal!

I will start him very lightly at 2 years old.
Until his knees are completely locked together.
I didn't think a few minutes would hurt, but that's me thinking to hard.
I even know better...

His Sire: Sire of Sire: 
Jesses Warlock Unmistakable


Dam of Sire:
Little Miss Tigger




His Dam: Sire of Dam:
Jesse De Pampas Tailwind Jesse

Dam of Dam:
Gauchita De Pampas


----------



## Painted Hotrod (Dec 3, 2009)

That really didn't turn out like I wanted it too :?

-His Sire:
Jesses Warlock

-His Dam:
Jesse De Pampas



I'll leave the grandparents out this time, haha.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

King Jesses Tardy Too Paint

Here ya go!


----------



## Painted Hotrod (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks!!
I just noticed he had Three Bars in there too.

I think I know why all those Paint horse breeders wanted him..

I believe he'll make an exceptional barrel horse 
I'm already very, extremely please with him.

Thanks again, FehrGroundRanch.
A bunch!


----------



## Painted Hotrod (Dec 3, 2009)

I just came across this guy here..
He is Tardy Too bred also.

He's related to my boy, Hotrod 
I just thought I share him:



























I like acually knowing my horse's bloodlines..
Hotrod is actually my first well bred, registered horse.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

No problemo!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

BTW I wanted to say that I give credit to whoever is riding that barrel horse. 

You see soooo many barrel races with huge shank bits and just ripping on them. That boy is running the pattern on a loose rein with a simple O ring snaffle!  Nice to see!


----------



## Painted Hotrod (Dec 3, 2009)

I was thinking the same thing when I seen that!
I've seen some harsh bits at the races, and it makes me cringe :?


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Personally? I hate barrel racer's unless they are like the people in those photo's! They're training really kind of sucks. lol
One heck of a nice turn in that second photo!

I can't tell you much about his pedigree. If he were an Arabian, I could! LOL


----------



## Painted Hotrod (Dec 3, 2009)

I've only used O rings snaffles on my barrel horses..
I'm not harsh on my racers.
They actually enjoy what they do, and if they don't I refuse to race them...


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

That horse has a great turn! Wow! 
Hotrod is quite the looker! I love his blue eye.


----------



## Painted Hotrod (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm hoping for Hotrod to be a good barrel horse similar to that guy 
If he isn't, oh well.
Winning isn't everything.
I just like enjoying my horse, and my horse enjoying his sport 

Thank you!
I love his blue eye


----------

